# Jerome on the philosophers mixing truth and error



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 1, 2022)

For if you go through all of the works of the philosophers, you will necessarily find in them some portion of the vessels of God. For example, you will find in Plato that God is the fashioner of the universe, in Zeno the chief of the Stoics, that there are inhabitants in the infernal regions and that souls are immortal, and that honour is the one (true) good.

But because the philosophers combine truth with error and corrupt the good of nature with many evils, for that reason they are recorded to have captured only a portion of the vessels of God’s house, and not all of them in their completeness and perfection.

For the reference, see Jerome on the philosophers mixing truth and error.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

